# Butcher cost, hang weight?



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay it has been almost 20 years since I sent a pig to butcher, and I am assuming the butcher is going to get the pigs without their "innards" and this is the hang weight and this is what I will be charged on per pound? The slaughter/transport guy came today, but I could not watch him to see exactly what he does, he was 40 minutes late and I had to work (yuck computer work), and I was not worried. He is very reputable, 4H and everyone uses him in the area. Help?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

You don't mention if he scalded and scraped or skinned the hog, but either way, yes that is the hanging weight that the butcher will use to determine how much to charge.

They usually charge a little extra per pound for sausage and for any cured meat that you do.


----------



## seedlady (May 29, 2007)

We sell butcher hogs here and we have two butcher shops we use. Both do it differently. The kill fee is about the same for each but the one they wieght right after the kill and you pay on that weight. The other he weighs and take it down to bare carcass and you pay on that weight. He charges just a tad higher, like 5 cents, a pound then the one who wieghts right after killing. We like his work and prices alot better. So just depends on the place I guess. Around here for a straight butcher and thats no hams or any cured meat works out for a 250 live weight hog about 106 bucks for butcher. 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I am really sorry I did not just take the time and watch, I was already hours behind, whats another 45 minutes! Wow, 250 pounds for 106, that is a deal!! I would pay $175.00 on 250 pounds without smoking, 20 cents more for smoking. Well, I think I did okay for my first time, weights per the butcher were 220 and 195 and I am guessing that was bled and skinned. Gave her my order, two weeks and we will be eating pork everyday, can't afford anything else for a while, but that is just fine!! For our way of life it would be a lot cheaper to live out of California!!


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

Rowena,
There is much regional variation in methods as well as cost. Here in Maine the animals are delivered live to the processor. The processors do the scald and scrape thing. Skinning just donât seem right.  Again, itâs a regional thing. 

I just did some pigs a few weeks ago and the costs were as follows;
Slaughter fee including carcass disposal and the boxes for the meat - $39
Processing including cut, warp, freeze and smoke - $0.58 per pound hanging weight 
Based on the above, a 200 pounder (hanging weight) would cost $155

Some processors break down the fees by adding a surcharge for sausage and smoking but the one I use just charges a flat rate based on hanging weigh. My processor is less expensive than most around here but not by a whole lot.; maybe 10 â 15%.
Paul


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

From local butcher's price list... Hogs killed and skinned $40 
Hogs killed and scraped $60 up to 350lb.
Hogs cut and packaged $.55 per lb. hanging weight, gutted and head removed.


----------

